# CCFC Fall 2013 (Norwalk, CT)



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

CCFC Fall 2013 will take place in Norwalk, Connecticut on September 21, 2013.

http://union.cubingusa.com/ccfcfall2013/index.php

Events include:
2x2
3x3 - 3 Rounds
4x4
One-Handed
3x3 Blindfolded - 2 Rounds
FMC or 4x4 Blindfolded
Clock
Square-1
Pyraminx

Note that since FMC and 4x4 blindfolded are taking place simultaneously, you may only register for one of them.

See you there!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 1, 2013)

YAY!!! Another Northeast comp!!! I'll be there!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2013)

NOOoooOoOoooOoOoOooo

I can't make it due to Columbia shp. AND THERES square1!!!!!!!!!

Life's a disappointment...


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 1, 2013)

Probably won't be there. Too far for no big cubes. May change my mind if there aren't any comps during that time around me.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 1, 2013)

I will definitely be there. I have a shot at 2 podiums!


----------



## Skullush (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes



<3


----------



## cityzach (Aug 2, 2013)

Obviously I'll be there, can't wait!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

It's up on the WCA!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CCFCFall2013

Also, this link has information and pictures of the venue: http://www.fairfieldcountychess.com/ourfacility.html


----------



## A Leman (Aug 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's up on the WCA!
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CCFCFall2013
> 
> Also, this link has information and pictures of the venue: http://www.fairfieldcountychess.com/ourfacility.html



BLD chess side match? I always wanted to play someone else that could do it.



blackzabbathfan said:


> I will definitely be there. I have a shot at 2 podiums!



and this


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

A Leman said:


> BLD chess side match? I always wanted to play someone else that could do it.



I'm out of practice, but I can try.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm out of practice, but I can try.



I'm pretty sure that you would beat me at the chess part. At least if I don't get back into chess really soon.


EDIT: Bringing cake also sounds like a good idea


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

A Leman said:


> EDIT: Bringing cake also sounds like a good idea



I'm sure my parents will get me one, but you can if you want to <3


----------



## Mario (Aug 4, 2013)

Totally coming to this one. Can't wait!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 4, 2013)

hopefully I'll be able to finish up COLL and learn WV before this comp


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 4, 2013)

Mario said:


> Totally coming to this one. Can't wait!



Yay! Welcome to the forum, Adomous! (Obviously the forum isn't new to you, but welcome anyway )

If you want to, you can post a member introduction.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 4, 2013)

Aw yeah! It's been a bit since the last Northeast comp but I'm not complaining since other people and places have been to few/no comps.

The venue is about a hour's drive and looks quite comfy. 

Time to practice Pyraminx and get some Clock speed.


----------



## Joey VOV (Aug 10, 2013)

Great, time to practice...everything!
Bld...Square 1...Clock...
Maybe i should practice everything except 3x3 because I pretty much am awful at everything but 3x3 (for me) and just compete for fun.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try to make it to this. And how is this going to interfere with Princeton Fall?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 14, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> And how is this going to interfere with Princeton Fall?



What do you mean?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 14, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> I'm definitely going to try to make it to this. And how is this going to interfere with Princeton Fall?



According to Alan, Princeton Fall probably won't happen, maybe a Princeton Winter. (i asked him)


----------



## Mikel (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm going to have to find out what all the hype is about the East Coast.


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I'm going to have to find out what all the hype is about the East Coast.



You're really travelling halfway across the country just to attend this?


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I'm going to have to find out what all the hype is about the East Coast.



It's the cookies.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 23, 2013)

danthecuber said:


> You're really travelling halfway across the country just to attend this?



Well, my sister will be living out there, so I'm using this as an excuse to go see her.



Divineskulls said:


> It's the cookies.



Awesome, you better bring me some!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll be there. One of the very few competitions I'll be able to go to from this point on. Can't wait.


----------



## christmasx2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Noah, Really great that you are going to have a CT competition. Wanted to throw out an idea for you, maybe for your next competition. I've had this idea for a while, but CBC recently touch on it also. Here it is, unofficial age divisions in competitions. It has a few upsides: (1) More revenue from all of those parents who are now just sitting around all day. If there was a senior division, some would likely compete; (2) more cubers in the cubing community. I've read that in Europe a fair amount of the cubers are over 40. I am also over 40 and really enjoy cubing; (3) give younger cubers a sense of achievement as they progress. Yes, it would require more organization, but I think the pros outweigh the cons. Poll your parents--I'd bet they still have some competitive spirit in them. I'm ancient and I know I do. The idea needs to be filled out, bit I'm hoping it has legs. Thoughts?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 24, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> Noah, Really great that you are going to have a CT competition. Wanted to throw out an idea for you, maybe for your next competition. I've had this idea for a while, but CBC recently touch on it also. Here it is, unofficial age divisions in competitions. It has a few upsides: (1) More revenue from all of those parents who are now just sitting around all day. If there was a senior division, some would likely compete; (2) more cubers in the cubing community. I've read that in Europe a fair amount of the cubers are over 40. I am also over 40 and really enjoy cubing; (3) give younger cubers a sense of achievement as they progress. Yes, it would require more organization, but I think the pros outweigh the cons. Poll your parents--I'd bet they still have some competitive spirit in them. I'm ancient and I know I do. The idea needs to be filled out, bit I'm hoping it has legs. Thoughts?



I am personally against having any age distinctions associated with competitions. Kids should not be treated as different, when they have the same potential to be fast as older people. Look at kids like Lucas Etter and Chan Hong Lik. They show that if you're dedicated, you can become fast no matter your age. There's no reason to make kids feel like they should be slower because of their age. Parents need to learn that too sometimes.

I'm not trying to say that it's a bad idea, just one that I don't agree with.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I am personally against having any age distinctions associated with competitions. Kids should not be treated as different, when they have the same potential to be fast as older people. Look at kids like Lucas Etter and Chan Hong Lik. They show that if you're dedicated, you can become fast no matter your age. There's no reason to make kids feel like they should be slower because of their age. Parents need to learn that too sometimes.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that it's a bad idea, just one that I don't agree with.



Don't forget Yu Da Hyun.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I am personally against having any age distinctions associated with competitions. Kids should not be treated as different, when they have the same potential to be fast as older people. Look at kids like Lucas Etter and Chan Hong Lik. They show that if you're dedicated, you can become fast no matter your age. There's no reason to make kids feel like they should be slower because of their age. Parents need to learn that too sometimes.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that it's a bad idea, just one that I don't agree with.



I agree with your opinion completely. Also, I have to add that this could result in kids being pressurized by their parents in competitions.


----------



## christmasx2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I am personally against having any age distinctions associated with competitions. Kids should not be treated as different, when they have the same potential to be fast as older people. Look at kids like Lucas Etter and Chan Hong Lik. They show that if you're dedicated, you can become fast no matter your age. There's no reason to make kids feel like they should be slower because of their age. Parents need to learn that too sometimes.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that it's a bad idea, just one that I don't agree with.



Thanks for the reply and your thoughts. I think that I have not really made myself clear on this idea and how it would work, but here is not the place for this discussion. I have no intention of imposing on the competition that you've organized. I will try to create a separate place for this discussion because I truly believe it can work, much like road races. Only one person wins, but there is some recognition of the fact that age can have some impact on performance. Is cubing different than a road race when it comes to age, that is an issue for more debate, but again not here.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> Thanks for the reply and your thoughts. I think that I have not really made myself clear on this idea and how it would work, but here is not the place for this discussion. I have no intention of imposing on the competition that you've organized. I will try to create a separate place for this discussion because I truly believe it can work, much like road races. Only one person wins, but there is some recognition of the fact that age can have some impact on performance. Is cubing different than a road race when it comes to age, that is an issue for more debate, but again not here.



Of course. It is definitely something worth talking about, and you should make your opinion heard.

You might want to read this.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 26, 2013)

I might come, but it's my brother's birthday that day.

Events I might try: 222, 333, 444, 555, Pyra, Clock, 3OH, Square-1(?) and FMC

Events my brother would try: 222, 333, 444, Pyra, FMC


----------



## cityzach (Aug 26, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Events I might try: 222, 333, 444, 555, Pyra, Clock, 3OH, Square-1(?) and FMC
> 
> Events my brother would try: 222, 333, 444, Pyra, FMC



5x5 isn't an event at this comp, and if you plan on coming, you need to register yourself here.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 26, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> I might come, but it's my brother's birthday that day.
> 
> Events I might try: 222, 333, 444, 555, Pyra, Clock, 3OH, Square-1(?) and FMC
> 
> Events my brother would try: 222, 333, 444, Pyra, FMC



It'll be my birthday too! Make sure you register on the site if you decide to go.


----------



## christmasx2 (Sep 17, 2013)

CCFC Fall 2013 looks to be a huge event. At the rate it's going, could be 75 competitors!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> CCFC Fall 2013 looks to be a huge event. At the rate it's going, could be 75 competitors!



It's crazy. Hopefully it doesn't get too crowded.


----------



## christmasx2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's crazy. Hopefully it doesn't get too crowded.


Crowded or not, it will be great. The more the merrier!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 17, 2013)

Take me off the list please. I decided not to go to this competition.


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2013)

I will try to go to this one.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob said:


> I will try to go to this one.



Oh good. Then it can be official.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't believe 70 people have signed up! 

Registration closes in 4 hours.


----------



## christmasx2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I can't believe 70 people have signed up!
> 
> Registration closes in 4 hours.



Make that 74! I'm sure you'll have more at the door!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 20, 2013)

So, I'm preparing for this by actually doing some solves and stuff. Cool.

Goals:
3x3 - Don't be sup-15 from negligence
4x4 - Break that terrible PB
OH - Don't pop
BLD - Find a blindfold to use
FMC - Do a speedsolve that's better than my current PB
Pyra - Either find stickers, or convince Bob my current ones are compliant with regulations


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 20, 2013)

2x2) update PBs
3x3) update PBs
4x4) update PBs (make cutoff lolz)
OH) get lucky
BLD) DNS all attempts
FMC) become official


----------



## A Leman (Sep 20, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> So, I'm preparing for this by actually doing some solves and stuff. Cool.
> 
> Goals:BLD - Find a blindfold to use



I could give you one. I have a few spares that I don't use.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 20, 2013)

East coast better be ready.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 20, 2013)

I lost my 2x2 somehow :S I guess I need to borrow one for the competition now, great timing to lose it.


JonnyWhoopes said:


> So, I'm preparing for this by actually doing some solves and stuff. Cool.
> 
> Goals:
> 3x3 - Don't be sup-15 from negligence
> ...



I replaced my Pyraminx stickers with better shades and I have my old ones on my table. I could peel them off and give them to you if you really need some, though I only have green, yellow and red/orange though so you'll have to have a sticker less side..


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 20, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I could give you one. I have a few spares that I don't use.



Yes please. I'll be wearing a red hoodie.


AlexMaass said:


> I replaced my Pyraminx stickers with better shades and I have my old ones on my table. I could peel them off and give them to you if you really need some, though I only have green, yellow and red/orange though so you'll have to have a sticker less side..



Thanks, but I actually ended up finding some pyra stickers I bought a long time ago and lost. I'm all set now.


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 20, 2013)

as long as a get a bld success


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 20, 2013)

I'mma win dis comp.

Loljk but srsly, sub-10 single plzthx?

Also, dat 3x3 psych sheet. T.T


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 20, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Yes please. I'll be wearing a red hoodie.
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I actually ended up finding some pyra stickers I bought a long time ago and lost. I'm all set now.



That's good to hear.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 20, 2013)

Goals For Competition:

2x2: ~10 Second Average
3x3: ~30 second single + ~ 37 Average (I'm slow yes I know)
4x4: Get a ~ 2:30 and make the cutoff if possible
Pyraminx: ~30 average


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 20, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Also, dat 3x3 psych sheet. T.T



Rowe is coming as well.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 20, 2013)

Goals: 
3x3: Sub-14 average, sub-11 single, finals.
2x2- Sub 4.5
4x4: Sub 1:20
3BLD: Sub-1 
4x4: Success, podium (That's right, Tim, Noah and Brandon, I'm coming for you!)


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 20, 2013)

I was hoping to make second round

until I saw dat 3x3 psych sheet T.T


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 20, 2013)

Will there be live results? I saw the competition listed at cubecomps but no events are listed (at the time of me checking). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 21, 2013)

cubingandjazz said:


> Will there be live results? I saw the competition listed at cubecomps but no events are listed (at the time of me checking). Thanks in advance!



Yeah. We're using cubecomps. I'm setting it all up right now.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 21, 2013)

Mikel said:


> East coast better be ready.



They're not...


----------



## cityzach (Sep 21, 2013)

All I want is a sub 10 3x3 single and an 11 average.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 21, 2013)

Live results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=269


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 21, 2013)

4:13 4BLD bleh. Not as disappointing as Tim Wong's 3:59 DNF though :/


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 21, 2013)

Noah 29 3bld sub 30 finally


----------



## christmasx2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Noah, Great job running the CCFC Fall 2013 competition. Despite the crowd, the event went very smoothly. Thanks and Happy Birthday!


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 21, 2013)

DYK: get out of the aisle


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 21, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> DYK: get out of the aisle



DYK: move away from the scrambling table


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> DYK: move away from the scrambling table



DYK: Move away from the tables.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for coming everyone! And thanks to everyone who made my first comp go really well, especially Tim, Bob, and the people who were judging/running/scrambling all day. I'm really happy with the way it went, even if it was a bit cramped during 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 22, 2013)

Great job today Noah. One of the most well-run comps I've been to. Thanks for hosting it and I hope there is another one soon!


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 22, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Great job today Noah. One of the most well-run comps I've been to. Thanks for hosting it and I hope there is another one soon!



I agree. Nice venue also.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

Tim posted the results!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CCFCFall2013


----------



## KCuber (Sep 22, 2013)

DYK...

I popped once in each round of 3x3
Rowe has a bad poker face
Happy Birthday? 
I got third in pyra????
NO TALKING WHILE FMCING 
The third?
I got a bld success? 
"I just shove people out of the way now" -Noah
WHY DID I CHOSE TO BE IN GROUP A
my dad judged FMC
I +2'ed after I forced an LL skip in OH
Bob is a great cameraman


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 22, 2013)

KCuber said:


> I +2'ed after I forced an LL skip in OH


feels awful doesn't it?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

DYK:
... Rowe is trying really hard not to smile?
...Kevin Costello's father *and* grandfather are named Kevin Costello?
...Arrik Leman can't catch a break?
...neither can Tim Wong (except in everything but 4BLD)?
...LOTS of people helped out?
...move AWAY from the scrambling table?
...Bob is my new BFF?
...happy birthday?
...Heisenberg?
...there was a crisis where I applied some OH scrambles to 3x3 cubes, but then I saved the day?
...the second 3BLD scramble in round one was really easy unless you use my orientation?
...checking scorecards is really easy when two people do it?
...making certificates is an art form?
...speed-chess-board-setting-up?
...some people didn't realize that there were other rooms in the building?
...I probably walked about 5 miles just running cubes?
...there weren't enough boxes?
...Patrick Ponce has the worst cubes ever?
...but he's somehow fast with them?
...sorting the scorecards by name rather than event, and then putting someone's scorecards into piles when they register works really well once you're past the first fifteen minutes of registration?
...Dan Selzer popped half of his 4x4?
...I didn't have a slice of the pizza?
...I did have some cake though?

...the only item left at the comp was a tiny screwdriver?

Tell me if you're the owner of the tiny screwdriver!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> ...Kevin Costello's father *and* grandfather are named Kevin Costello?



Hence Kevin Costello *III*.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Hence Kevin Costello *III*.



You had to be there... 

When I have Kevin his first certificate, that's what I said in order to give a fun fact about him.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 22, 2013)

This was seriously the most fun I've ever had at a competition. Great fun Noah, and happy birthday!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 23, 2013)

DYK...

I got 2/3 of my 4x4 BLD solves, with the 3rd being off by 3 corners?
I DNF'd all my 3x3 BLD solves  ??
I won clock?
I'm not even good at clock?
Square-1 podium was LOL?
Happy Birthday Noah?
This was my first East Coast competition?
Noah got 3x3 BLD NR?

Thank you Noah, Noah's family, Bob, Tim, and everyone else who helped out for running a fun and successful competition. I'm glad I got to meet a lot of you guys. It was definitely worth the trip.


----------

